# Processore Q6600 che Gentoo usare?

## krn004

Salve a tutti,

volevo chiedervi consiglio illuminato... Io ho un PC con processore Intel Q6600 a 64 bit. Ora la mia domanda è: devo usare Gentoo x86 o x64? O altrimenti cos'altro?!

Grazie mille!

krn004   :Wink: 

----------

## mambro

amd64

----------

## federico

amd64, che come scritto in questa pagina

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap2

supporta tutte le CPU AMD64 o EM64T (i processori Core 2 Duo & Quad sono EM64T)

----------

## lordalbert

secondo me amd64 non è sempre così vantaggioso. Dipende dall'uso che ne fai. Considera che consuma più ram e ha binari più grossi. (e poi ho notato che gli aggiornamenti in portage a volte sono più lenti su amd64 piuttosto che x86 )

----------

## viralex

non sono così lenti  :Smile:   per ora non ho trovato nessun problema di compatibilità, apparte flash che adesso va.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *viralex wrote:*   

> non sono così lenti   per ora non ho trovato nessun problema di compatibilità, apparte flash che adesso va.

 

AMD64... ne vale la pena...

----------

## djinnZ

Se hai più computer e quello a 64 è l'unico, ti servono molto wine flash ed altra immondizia meglio rimanere a 32 bit (caso mio).

Se è l'unico o gli altri sono a 64 anche o non ti frega niente di metter gentoo sugli altri ed a parte il flash non ti servono particolari soluzioni per compatibilità... amd64, senza neppure pensarci.

----------

## lordalbert

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> AMD64... ne vale la pena...

 

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> amd64, senza neppure pensarci.

 

Dite che è così evidente la differenza? Da quel che sentivo dire, se non hai applicazioni di calcolo matematico o di grafica, la differenza è impercettibile...

----------

## djinnZ

Non ti posso dire di averlo provato di recente visto che è passato più di un anno ma con il dannato dangerdeep (che non mi riesce mai di far funzionare, sempre siano maledetti quelli della ati e della nvidia ed i loro driver propietari del piffero) la differenza c'era ed anche nei tempi di compilazione te ne accorgi.

Certo sfido chiunque a mostrarmi che per navigare su internet o le altre operazion i ordinarie c'è differenza.

Però visto che mi pare che il futuro sia orientato ai 64 bit tanto vale stare al passo con i tempi, per me.

Per il momento resto a 32 ma appena cambio le altre macchine e riesco a buttar via qualche cesso di programma concepito negli anni '60 (... SSFSS) passerò in blocco a 64, senza neppure pensarci.

----------

